# Besitzt jemand ein Bold Linkin 135/150?



## hosenmatz (4. Oktober 2022)

Moin !

Ich bin sehr interessiert an dem aktuellen Bold Linkin, habe es aber noch nie live gesehen.
Gibt es hier in Norddeutschland zufällig einen Besitzer/ eine Besitzerin dieses Bikes ?
Ich würde mir das liebend gerne einmal näher anschauen!

Oder falls Ihr einen Shop kennt wo aktuell so ein Bike steht, wäre ich Euch natürlich auch sehr dankbar für die Information !


Vielen Dank !!

Schöne Grüße
Marco


----------



## SinusJayCee (5. Oktober 2022)

In den HaBe habe ich noch keins gesehen.

Die nächste Händler sind in Hannover und bei Osnabrück. Ich würde dort mal nachfragen. Bei dem Preisbereich lohnt es sich ja eine etwas längere Autofahrt für eine Besichtigung in Kauf zu nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hosenmatz (6. Oktober 2022)

Danke Dir !

Den Händler in Hannover werde ich demnächst anfahren.
Aber wie Du schon schriebst: "Bei dem Preisbereich..." wäre ein Live-Erfahrungsbericht von einem Kunden meine bevorzugte Option 
Vielleicht findet sich ja doch noch jemand, das wäre super !


----------



## SinusJayCee (7. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe gerade mal ein bisschen gesucht, aber das scheint auch hier im Forum nicht weit verbreitet zu sein.


----------



## hosenmatz (9. Oktober 2022)

Auch bei den Händlern sieht's dünn aus.
Hannover und Osnabrück haben aktuell keins aufgebaut im Laden zum probesitzen.

Aber ich kann Dir sagen:
Demnächst gibt es hier im Hamburger Raum mindestens ein Linkin 😇
Ich hatte gestern einen schwachen Moment, hab die Bold Händler abgesucht und noch einen passenden Rahmen gefunden laut Bold Größenrechner.
Man lebt nur einmal hab ich mal gehört 🙂


----------



## SinusJayCee (10. Oktober 2022)

Hast du nur den Rahmen gekauft und baust es selber auf, oder hast du ein Komplettbike gekauft?

Auf jeden Fall schon einmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!


----------



## hosenmatz (20. Oktober 2022)

Vielen Dank !
Ja, hab nur das Rahmenkit gekauft.
Mein letztes Komplettbike war mein erstes MTB, damals 1989


----------



## SinusJayCee (21. Oktober 2022)

Mein erstes "richtiges" war auch ein Komplettbike, als zweites habe ich gerade auch einen Rahmen bestellt 

Wie ist die Lieferzeit?


----------



## hosenmatz (6. November 2022)

Mit sehr viel Glück kommt es zum nächsten Wochenende, aber wohl eher in der Woche drauf.
Wenn es fertig ist stelle ich ein Bild rein und dann können zukünftige Bold Interessenten sich auch gerne an mich wenden um so was mal live und in Farbe zu sehen


----------



## SinusJayCee (7. November 2022)

Ich bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## hosenmatz (27. November 2022)

So, finally endlich wenigstens ein Bild von der Gerät.
Optisch wird sich noch ein bisschen was verändern aber technisch bleibt es so.
Ich konnte noch nicht viel fahren, aber bisher bin ich hellauf begeistert von dem Hinterbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SinusJayCee (29. November 2022)

Echt schicker! In der Kombination mag ich auch mal Kashima und das Fox Orange 

Der cleane Aufbau mit dem AXS Schaltwerk gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Was ist das für ein Cockpit/Steuersatz, dass die Bremsleitung verschwindet? Und ist der Dropper auch AXS?

Was wiegt die Kiste? Ich bin auf weiter Fahrberichte gespannt!


----------



## hosenmatz (3. Dezember 2022)

Danke sehr!
Das ist ein Syncros Hixon Cockpit.
War bei dem Rahmen dabei wegen Scott und so.
Andererseits geht's auch nicht ohne, der Rahmen hat keine andere Möglichkeit zur Kabelführung😉

Die Sattelstütze ist eine Kindshock Lev Ci mit Carbonrohr.

So wie es da steht wiegt es 13,15kg.
Der Rahmen ist leider nicht wirklich leicht.
Ohne das komplette Save-the-day Kit wiegt der Rahmen in M 3200 Gramm mit Remote.


----------



## SinusJayCee (4. Dezember 2022)

hosenmatz schrieb:


> Das ist ein Syncros Hixon Cockpit.
> War bei dem Rahmen dabei wegen Scott und so.
> Andererseits geht's auch nicht ohne, der Rahmen hat keine andere Möglichkeit zur Kabelführung😉


Ah, interessant. Wenn es passt, dann ist das ja kein Problem. Nur nervig, wenn man was anpassen möchte.



hosenmatz schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze ist eine Kindshock Lev Ci mit Carbonrohr.


Nice.



hosenmatz schrieb:


> So wie es da steht wiegt es 13,15kg.
> Der Rahmen ist leider nicht wirklich leicht.
> Ohne das komplette Save-the-day Kit wiegt der Rahmen in M 3200 Gramm mit Remote.


Da würde ich mich nicht beschweren. Mein Bike wiegt mit Pedalen ca. 2kg mehr. Ist das Rahmengewicht inkl. Dämpfer? Mein Alurahmen ist ohne Dämpfer bei ca. 3450g in S4.


----------



## hosenmatz (4. Dezember 2022)

Rahmengewicht mit Dämpfer und funktionierender Remotebedienung, ja.
Ich find den Rahmen sehr schwer, ein Spark RC HMX Rahmen wiegt fast 1200 Gramm weniger, das ist schon ziemlich krass.
Selbst der Rahmen meines Stumpy Evo S4 wog mit Dampfer "nur" 3000g.
Aber solange das Mehrgewicht in Stabilität investiert ist kann ich mich damit zwangsweise arrangieren.


----------



## SinusJayCee (4. Dezember 2022)

hosenmatz schrieb:


> Selbst der Rahmen meines Stumpy Evo S4 wog mit Dampfer "nur" 3000g.


Ich habe das normale Stumpi mit Alu Rahmen. Das hat wie gesagt ca. 3450g ohne Dämpfer und mit DPS ca. 3800g. Da ist das Carbon-Evo schon deutlich leichter bei mehr Fahrperformance  Das normale Carbon-Stumpi ist ohne Dämpfer soweit ich weiß sogar unter 2kg.



hosenmatz schrieb:


> Ich find den Rahmen sehr schwer, ein Spark RC HMX Rahmen wiegt fast 1200 Gramm weniger, das ist schon ziemlich krass.


Da vergleichst du auch ein Trail/AM-Bike mit einem XC-Racer.



hosenmatz schrieb:


> Aber solange das Mehrgewicht in Stabilität investiert ist kann ich mich damit zwangsweise arrangieren.


Für mich geht Funktion über geringes Gewicht. Wenn etwas besser funktioniert, dann bin ich gerne bereit dafür etwas Mehrgewicht in Kauf zu nehmen. Davon hat man am Ende mehr.


----------

